# Visiting Cape May, Plan to Fish!



## s14turbo (May 31, 2008)

I'm vacationing to Cape May the last weekend of August. I plan to bring the kayak and or rent a skiff to do some fishing. I may even do a little surf fishing. I've been searching google maps looking at the bays, sounds and inlets. I plan to drift for fluke and hopefully find a weakfish or two.

So, whats hot and whats not? This will be a first time visit for me.

Thanks


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

did you get the E Mails?


----------



## s14turbo (May 31, 2008)

Yes I did thanks! So that Jarvis Sound can be productive huh? I've heard a few people fishing those shoals off the beach and the concrete ship wreck. Pretty excited about the trip.


----------



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

rudddogg is the man for cape may....send him a message......out by the concret ships you can get into the cape may RIPS.....good striper fishing but u better have a good boat and capt...JS


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

From an earlier post:

Well this may help......
Spetember is a good time to fish. Water will still be warm, striper, blues, flatties and the occasional weakie can be found. Clams and bunker will work well. Like rhetoric said, bring your cast net. There are a boat load of places to fish down here. Depending on where you want to fish will determine your gear. I'll go by areas to help ya out. Obviously, if you're gonna fish the surf,you'll need surf gear. 10ft or better will work just fine. Jetties, Pier and the Sea Wall, 7-9 foot rods will work. So now the areas......

1-Poverty Beach, Cove at 2nd Ave, Sunset Beach, Higbees Beach, Cape May Point State Park : These spots are great for Striper and Blues. Clam and Bunker would be the baits of choice. A single rig or Top & Bottom rig will do just fine. (SURF GEAR)

2-Half Brudge at Grassy Sound: This is an old wooden bridge that was turned into a fishin pier. Flounder, Striper and Blues. Clam, Mullet, Mackerel, Minnows, would be the baits of choice. Again single or top & bottom rigs. (7-9ft gear)

3-The Sea Wall at New York Ave in North Wildwood: Great sport for Striper, Blues, Flounder and TOG. Not too hard to fish there if you know how fish Jetties. Clam, Mullet, Minnows, and Mackerel would be the baits of choice. 8-10ft rods will work to get ya further out fron the Jetty.

4-Bulk Head on Chestnut Ave in North Wildwood (Turtle Creek): Striper, Flounder, Blues. Clam, Mullet, Mackerel, Minnows would be the baits of choice. (7-9ft gear) 

5-Jetties at Higbee's Beach, Cape May Lewes Ferry and along Beach Drive in North Cape May: Striper, Blues, Flounder. Clam, Bunker, Plugs, Metal. These are good spots to fish as you have your choice of surf fishin or the jetties. Bribg your corkers. 

6-Middle Thoro Fare Bridge between Cape May and Wildwood Crest: Striper, Flounder and Blues. Clam, Mackerel, Squid, Minnows, Plugs, Metal would be the baits of choice. There are Sea Food processing plants on both side of the bridge.

Hope this helps a little. If ya have anymore questions give me a shout or let me know the dates you gys are comin into town. I'd be glad to help ya out and put ya on some fish.


----------

